# Udrih owns Kobe



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

That is so hilarious to me


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nice!!!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

lmao


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Damn Kobe....lucky this didn't happen in the regular season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, when that happened last night, I couldn't believe my eyes. He'll get him back in the regular season.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yea that was really surprising, and he blew a free dunk later on too.. :laugh:


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Damn, nice move.... not exactly team play but he hit the shot


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

If he didn't hit the shot this would have been ruined.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

nice


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I love how Kobe looks like he's screaming at the end xD. I'm seriously considering this as my signature.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow :laugh:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Oh ****....get on this gif keaf :to:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

oh baby that was sweet!


----------

